# New Bremont 1918!



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

*The New Bremont 1918!*










The Bremont 1918 Limited Edition commemorates an important milestone in 2018 when the Royal Air Force celebrates its centenary year. Globally respected and steeped in tradition, this venerable institution provides aerial protection for the United Kingdom and her interests.










A Bristol Blenheim, a Supermarine Spitfire and a Hawker Hurricane that all flew during the summer of 1940 are incorporated into this remarkable timepiece. Each of these Battle of Britain aircraft forms a propeller blade in the rotor and are complemented by a veneer of original wood from the Shuttleworth Collection's 1917 SE5a which can be found at its center.










A percentage of proceeds from the sale of the 1918 will go to the Royal Air Forces Association (RAFA), which has supported current and former RAF personnel for almost 90 years.

​


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

I like it. My only reservation is the day/night indicator which seems a bit too gimmicky. Other than that I think it's a very nice piece and I think the aviation and British historical connections work well for the brand. I quite like the rose gold version, even though I don't usually like rose gold watches. Would struggle to choose between that and the blue dial if I was buying.

Great effort by Bremont and contributing to a worthy cause.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, looks great! Here's a photo of that special rotor:


----------



## kdsdada0308 (Apr 7, 2017)

A little boring but I like the white version. And that case back is quite tasty.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

kdsdada0308 said:


> A little boring but I like the white version. And that case back is quite tasty.


I like the blue and white versions myself.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

Just been reading the 1918 article on Hodinkee and the comments section is as bad as I expected. 

From attacks on the brand's marketing strategy, build quality, reliability, accuracy, suggestions that the pieces from heritage aircraft is an attempt to 'create a false sense of history' and overpricing through to the most ridiculous where someone accused Bremont of 'audacious cultural appropriation' and attacking the company because 'they played no part in the two world wars'. There was even a suggestion that Bremont's sponsorship of the Royal Air Forces Association was nothing but marketing, implying that no meaningful contributions would be made.

Not going out of my way to defend Bremont here, but this kind of stuff just struck me as totally out of proportion and unnecessary.

I guess Bremont will have the last laugh though as I'm sure they will have no problem selling them all.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

"Bremont 1918" and "100 Years Bremont" are very misleading. And US$11,495.00 - don't make me laugh.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## bonatto1 (Oct 10, 2017)

I like the blue


----------



## HickWillis (Jun 8, 2017)

I want it just because of that rotor


----------



## Blueviewlaguna (Dec 7, 2014)

ETA 7750 based movement?


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

I just don't see anything extraordinary here. Pretty standard case shape and a bit of a cluttered dial...if this post is soliciting opinions.


----------



## mitar98 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks nice but not at the price point they are asking for for the SS version. Would like to see the moon phase in person as its hard to judge if its too toyish or actually well executed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a fan of the 1918 on the dial and 100 years on the rotor either, it does seem Intentionally misleading and I’m not willing to give them the benefit of the doubt here.

the white dial does look decent but the pricing has really gotten out of control


----------

